# BA and/or MFA in Film?



## JTCarter (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm a graduating highschool senior and I know that I want to work in the television and film industry. I've been doing research and some people seem to think that it's harder to get into a grad film school if you already have an undergrad in film because the grad school committees want well-rounded people. Is this true? It does seem redundant to get both a BA and MFA in film, but do people do it?

So part two of my question is this: What would be a good undergrad major for someone planning on getting a master's in film? Perhaps something more broad like Communications? I can't really think of another major that I'd be interested in. A portfolio is really important for getting into grad school so I want to be able to have a good reel under my belt and I really want to do some production internships. And I can't stand the thought of waiting four more years to pursue my passion. So maybe just a minor in film?

Also, is there any benefit to having a MFA in film if one already has a BA in film? Do you have a better chance at getting higher paying jobs?

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 26, 2014)

There are a million things you can do. But it depends on what you want to do in the industry. Have you thought about not going to college and start working right away in the industry?


----------



## bjustman (Apr 28, 2014)

freakyfreddy said:


> There are a million things you can do. But it depends on what you want to do in the industry. Have you thought about not going to college and start working right away in the industry?


 
if you want to study film as an ndergrad like I did, DO IT. you won't regret it. also, pursuing a master's degree in film allows you to concentrate on writing, or editing, or directing. after working in the industry for a few yrs, you'll know which of those you like best. you might even like lighting and set design. that's why grad schools want u to work for a few yrs before applying...so you know what you want to focus on.


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 30, 2014)

you could study anything else you might be interested in _and_ take film classes too.  why couldn't you double major?

i think the main reason in grad programs wanting "well-rounded" people is that if all you study is film and all you know is film, your _own_ films will seem only like copies of other films and won't come from who you are and what you believe in.

if you do take a ba in film, try and take other classes like political science or history or other things that will expand your mind beyond just cameras and celluloid.


----------



## JonD (May 6, 2014)

I agree with paulinnium.  

Undergrad (imo) is a time to study the humanities.  Literature, Philosophy, History, or Religion would be my recommendation if you are intending to go into filmmaking.  

Otherwise, just skip college and get a job in the film industry.  Read a lot of books, watch a lot of films, and work on writing your own scripts.


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 6, 2014)

JTCarter said:


> So part two of my question is this: What would be a good undergrad major for someone planning on getting a master's in film? Perhaps something more broad like Communications? I can't really think of another major that I'd be interested in.


I just want to clarify that when I asked if you thought about skipping college I asked because you don't seem that interested in it. It seems you like film and that is all. So why waste your time forcing yourself to take classes you don't want to take just so you can get a degree most employers don't care about anyways? If you have to go to college because peer pressure/parents/etc. then I would recommend marketing, public relations, law, business, finance, animation/visual FX or post-production skills (editing, sound, etc.), and screenwriting. Those are all pretty desirable skills employers want that you can't really get by avoiding college (except maybe writing).


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 6, 2014)

4 different people with 4 different pieces of advice. There is no right answer to your question, JT.


----------

